# Thermacells



## WoodswiseMidGa (Oct 10, 2004)

Do these things really work this well, or am i imagining it. Wow. Best product i've used for under $30 bucks.


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 10, 2004)

They work great.  Hunted all weekend and didn't get bit until tonight when I forgot to turn it on.  Got eaten up with it off.  Made sure my son's was on before I left for my stand, but forgot mine.  Oh well I should remember next time.  Got the holster for mine and it is great also.

Robert


----------



## mpowell (Oct 10, 2004)

i love mine as well.  just wish there was a way to safely refill the butane bottles.  i can get some mileage out of the mats but the butane bottles go pretty quickly if you use them a lot.  i've been hunting 4-5 times a week so i've been going through those dang bottles.

wonder if you could safely drill a small hole in the bottle and refill with butane lighter fluid???  only problem is the contents are under pressure and how do would you build the pressure back up?  i hate to attempt something like that and blow myself up!  maybe someone will get the guts to try it.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Oct 10, 2004)

Cheap butane cartridges are available in Walmart health and beauty aids department. Look for them around the hair dryers, etc. Same ones that run Themacells also run curling irons.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 10, 2004)

*yes*

they work . i have had deer all around me with it lit all weekend.I killed a spike sunday at 25 yds . I love this gaget!


----------



## Thedawghouse (Oct 11, 2004)

I forgot mine at the truck on Saturday and got ate up...Bet I don't forget it this weekend...Already in my pack with back up pad and fuel as I plan on staying all day.  Best money I have spent in several years for hunting gear.


----------



## huntfish (Oct 11, 2004)

I've heard nothing but good things so I'm off to BPS to buy one in the morning.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2004)

*Thermacell*

They are great, arent they..


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright, I'm gnna go get one as soon as Walgreens opens up.  Tell  me how do you know when to install a new mat?  One mat one bottle?  Can i put it in my top pocket or just lay it at my feet in the stand?

                                                  Whitetailer....


----------



## Scouter (Oct 12, 2004)

Certainly love mine.   Ran out of fuel one time.  Don;t want that to happen again.  Still trying different spots on my API climber.  Can't make my mind up where the best place is.   One thing is for sure, I won't leave home without it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 12, 2004)

*Whitetailer...*



> Tell me how do you know when to install a new mat? One mat one bottle? Can i put it in my top pocket or just lay it at my feet in the stand?


 It comes with 3 mats and one butane cartridge.The mats are a dark blue, when they turn white its time to change..They last about 3 hours. The butane last 12 hours. So 3 mats for one cartridge. Make sure to get some refill packs. You can also buy a holster to carry it in. I just light mine and lay it on the platform of my stand.. You will love it..


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 12, 2004)

Just got one At Walgreens. $19.95  They had one single refil w/3 mats for 5.99.  I did get a two pack of butane by conair, it says on the pkg. thermacell.  Guess i better find someplace to get mats.  Thanks,I'm ready to do battle Sat.

                    Whitetailer.......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 12, 2004)

*19.95*

Man , thats a good price..I know you can order mats and stuff online.. Hopefully with this cooler weather we wont need them this weekend..But if we do Ill have it in my pack..


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 12, 2004)

*mat*

when the bug mat turns white it's used up. I get 2 mats to 1 bottle, I also turn it on and off to save fuel,after it gets cold ebough to get rid of the bugs I'll use it to dispurse doe pee sent on the ground near my stand.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 12, 2004)

*Looks BLUE!*



			
				Whitetailer said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm gnna go get one as soon as Walgreens opens up.  Tell  me how do you know when to install a new mat?  One mat one bottle?  Can i put it in my top pocket or just lay it at my feet in the stand?
> Whitetailer....



They come with 3 mats and one butane fuel cartridge. This is enough for about 12 hours of use. The mats are a "light blue" in color when new and turn lighter to "white" as they are used up (about 4 hours). Then you can use a new mat to push out the old one as you insert it into the mat holder. It takes about 5 minutes after you use the igniter to light it for it to come up to FULL EFFICIENCY.

The grid area over the mat holder gets QUITE HOT when it is operating and NOTHING SHOULD TOUCH IT, so you can't put it into your pocket. It works best when layed in a horizontal/flat position (the heat from the small butane flame heats the mat better) but will work mounted at an angle too. I have used velcro tape (hooks) attached to the sides and back of the Thermacell and put the loops side of the velcro tape at various positions on my Tree Lounge to hold it "upwind" of me or on the rear of my foot climber. They also make a case/holder ($9.95) for the T-cell that others have said comes with an adjustable  velcro loop that can be used to attach it to your stand. They say that it is designed to hold the T-cell when operating. I plan to get one as soon as I can locate one.

You don't want it REAL CLOSE to your face since some that have done so complained of getting "headaches" from it. Remember, it is basically an insecticide/repellant and NOT GOOD FOR YOU in heavy concentrations. I found a web site that gave all the "enviromental" facts on the T-cell.... I'll try to find it and post the link here as an "edit" later.


----------



## mpowell (Oct 12, 2004)

i use the mats till there's almost no blue at all on both sides.  most times, the side facing away from the metal heating element will be white but the side facing the element will still be blue.  if one side's blue and the other's still white, they still work for me.  i run out of butane way before i run out of the mat repellent.  i'm usually in the stand for 3-4 hours with the thermacell on most the time.  i can get 3-4 hunts out of a mat before i change.  i've learned how long i can stretch the mats because i'm hunting, on average, 6 times a week and would go broke buying those refills.


----------



## wildlands (Oct 12, 2004)

Do yall still spray down with bug spray for the walk in? I used my t-cell this morning for the first time and it worked great, only problem was that by the time i got to my stand i probably had already been bitten 30 or more times. But no skeeters while on the stand. Same thing happened walking out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 12, 2004)

> Do yall still spray down with bug spray for the walk in?


 Ill spray around my ankles and waist to guard against chiggers and ticks..


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Oct 12, 2004)

The mat will turn from blue to white as the repellant is used up.  Then you can use the new mat to slide the used mat out from under the grill. I think I heard here that a bottle of fuel will last about 12 hours. I could be wrong.


----------



## limbhanger (Oct 12, 2004)

These things are the best thing since sliced cheese. this past weekend I put mine to the ultimate test in Warren County. I hunt a large creek bottom where the where the insects are horrible. Fired that bad boy up and in about 10 minutes, I was able to hunt the rest of the evening without gloves nor face mask.


----------



## Duff (Oct 12, 2004)

Whitetailer,

  Mats usually last longer than the 3 hrs of use time. Sometimes they dry out sooner if not used for a long period of time. They will turn from a blueish color to a white color as they expire. Believe me you'll know when it is time to change mats.

  Has become a "must" in my fanny pack. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## stingem (Oct 12, 2004)

*Mats*

I NEED TO FIND ONE. I'm taking my son for the first time in his life. He's allergic to bees and ants. Misquetoes make him break out more than usal. My question is to where do I find one? I tried Walmart, no luck.


----------



## cowboyron (Oct 12, 2004)

Used one for the first time Sunday evening.....Man these things have made a believer out of me. Mine is stuck in my pack so I can't forget it.


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 13, 2004)

stingem, I bought one at bass pro last night. they are in the camping area. If your not close to bass pro, Ive seen them at sports authority too.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 13, 2004)

I used mine for the first time this weekend also.
It works great!


----------



## Vectorman (Oct 16, 2004)

I used mine for the first time tonight and it worked great. I was getting bit while hanging my stand on the tree but no bugs after the thermacell got warmed up.

Speaking of warmed up, I figure when it turns cold for good and the bugs are gone, this thing would make a great hand warmer for those cold mornings.

Vectorman


----------



## mpowell (Oct 19, 2004)

old timer--i've had plenty of deer all around me during bow season with the thermacell on.  none spooked on me.

now, i try to play the wind right any time i take a stand so that was in my favor.

hey, if they can smell the thermacell they can surely smell my sweat-drenched bugtamer suit in the 90 degree, 100% humidity early season bowhunting days!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 19, 2004)

Whitetailer said:
			
		

> Alright, Tell me how do you know when to install a new mat? One mat one bottle? Can i put it in my top pocket or just lay it at my feet in the stand?
> *************************************************************************************************************
> 
> Whitetailer: When to install a new mat is a closely guarded secret, but I will give you a hint.
> ...


----------

